# VOTE! Best Architect.



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

lol, funny projection on the home page:

VOTE! Best Architect.
by Van der Rohe
Today 12:29 PM

But I can see the point. Louis Sullivan and Raymond Hood could have made that list as well.


----------



## Awais (Jun 7, 2004)

I miss the name of an architect that has taken designing buildings to a more advanced level: Rem Koolhaas.


----------



## Amazing (Dec 20, 2004)

Minoru Yamasaki is/was my favourite.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

no calatrava?


----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

Foster.

^Yeah, where's Calatrava? How did options 3 and 5 get on here over him?


----------



## Meditt (Nov 28, 2004)

I guess this is about "the best skyscraper architect" and not, simply, "the best architect"... 'cause leaving out Zumthor, Piano, H&dM, Murcutt, Gehry, Zaha, Nouvel, Calatrava, Holl, Sejima, etc .. (plus all the modern masters) and putting in S.O.M. (??? SOM what? SOM who? there are thousands of people working there! and none of the three founders are alive!) sounds like a bad joke...

though the only one on that list that deserves being called the Best Architect (if such a thing exists) is, obviously, Sir Norman...


----------

